# Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Leonard Bernstein / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"

Duration01:09:10
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Release DateJanuary 16, 2012
LabelDeutsche Grammophon
FormatCD
Duration01:09:02
Release Info
Live Recording

3.5


----------

